# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How long does it take to see results from HGH?

## Two4the$$

Been doing HGH for a week ... obviously I don't expect to see much at this poing - but, how long has it taken you (someone who HAS done HGH is who I am asking) to see results ... I'm using 4iu per day...

What order did you notice the results in?

Thanks...

----------


## Gills

apparently it takes longer than a week....too bad i was hoping to get huge by friday.

----------


## Two4the$$

Bummer, I have a date tomorrow... :-(

----------


## Pinnacle

You start to feel some of the effects by the 6 week mark.By week 12 it will be fully kicked in.You'll see better recovery after workouts,you'll start to lean out some,and if you have any joint problems,they will suddenly vanish.But to start to reap the real rewards of HGH,you need to stay on well beyond 6 mos.That's when the magic takes place.This is not a drug for the economically challenged.Run it for a year straight,and you'll understand what I'm talking about.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## Gills

Geez what were you thinking? My date isn't until friday, i might still have a chance.

----------


## Pinnacle

> Geez what were you thinking? My date isn't until friday, i might still have a chance.


Good luck...you'll need plenty of it.


~Pinnacle~

----------


## Two4the$$

> You start to feel some of the effects by the 6 week mark.By week 12 it will be fully kicked in.You'll see better recovery after workouts,you'll start to lean out some,and if you have any joint problems,they will suddenly vanish.But to start to reap the real rewards of HGH,you need to stay on well beyond 6 mos.That's when the magic takes place.This is not a drug for the economically challenged.Run it for a year straight,and you'll understand what I'm talking about.
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Great info - I take it that is from personal experience... I'd assume the recovery is from the RBC increase it causes... What dose did you run... I plan on running it for a year - economics isn't an issue with this.

What about the anti-aging affects? 

PS ... this is my 1000th post. :-)

----------


## Gills

Do you the approximate riase in RBC by percent that hgh causes? How does dependent is this effect?

----------


## Pinnacle

> Great info - I take it that is from personal experience... I'd assume the recovery is from the RBC increase it causes... What dose did you run... I plan on running it for a year - economics isn't an issue with this.
> 
> What about the anti-aging affects? 
> 
> PS ... this is my 1000th post. :-)


Yes..I've been on HGH for 2 1/2 years now.I run higher doses for growth ect.In between 6-9 iu's 6 on/ 1 off.Depending if I'm running gear with it,or IGF ect..
Hard to say with the anti-aging effects.I don't look 37,that's for sure.I easily pass for 30.It doesn't take wrinkles away,or reverse skin conditions.I know that from older guys at the gym who run 2 iu's for maintenance.They had wrinkles before they started,and still do.I think it will PREVENT them possibly.But I'm too young yet to really say if that's true.It's strictly a theory of mine.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## Pinnacle

> Do you the approximate riase in RBC by percent that hgh causes? How does dependent is this effect?


I see hooked on phonics failed you miserably. :Wink/Grin:  I'm not certain as to what you're asking.


~Pinnacle~

----------


## Two4the$$

For one... he's asking if the RBC is proportional to the dose (mispelled as does) 


... and the other part I can't decypher. But perhaps he means ...

What percent does HGH increase your RBC count by, and is it on a dose dependant continuum? :-)

----------


## Gills

Geez, thanks for the deciphering Trueman. Yes, those were my questions, do you have an answer to that by chance? Please make sure to adjust your answer to your target audience,me. No words that might require me to sound them out. No really, I swear I can read....just not type....

----------


## Two4the$$

Gills... I know - I was just making it to where other people knew what you meant. If I were just measuring your grammar and spelling... that'd be one thing.... 

Anyway, your questions are good ones, and I want the answers too! :-)

----------


## kingof516

i saw results, well not results but noticable sides about a week in. My shoulders were exhausted, and I had some swelling/water retention. That all started to fade about..three weeks in. Plus I slept like a baby, and was in a good mood for once.

----------


## Two4the$$

Yeah, my mood has been better... but haven't been sleepin like a baby, thats for sure. I was for a little while... but not now.

----------


## Two4the$$

Hey JohnnyB ... how about going back to that cycle of mine you critiqued and asked questions about? I replied...

----------


## theshiz777

6-10 months. I stopped at 9, and was pretty ripped with nice size.

----------


## Two4the$$

Yeah? What do you think was the primary cause for being "ripped?"

----------


## theshiz777

> Yeah? What do you think was the primary cause for being "ripped?"



The primary cause is that GH cuts fat by improving fat and carbohydrate metabolism.

I here that they are actually comming out with an oral tablet that contains the fragment of the GH that promotes this fat loss, its a company called Metobolic Pharmaceuticals Limited, and they are U.S. based. I read that its going under FDA aproval. Hope it works out for these guys, it will replace Clen , T-3, and diets.

----------


## Two4the$$

That would be great ... sort of. I mean, my metabolism keeps me relatively lean (whatever my % looks like from the picture...) so it would be an unfair advantage - but then again ... I've been trying to get that same edge with AAS ...

----------


## xmutation

> Yeah, my mood has been better... but haven't been sleepin like a baby, thats for sure. I was for a little while... but not now.



great is antidepressant too !
love hgh .............lol............
wishfull thinking.

----------


## Two4the$$

What's wishful thinking? I didn't understand you.

----------


## WannabePro

> I see hooked on phonics failed you miserably. I'm not certain as to what you're asking.
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~



rofl  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

Pinnacle, seeing as you never come off, can you give us some of your stats. Arms, legs, weight, and maybe post some pics?

----------

